# Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?



## TilRoquette (14. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

Mit Einkehr des Frühjahrs habe ich mich gefreut, unter der Teichoberfläche schon drei Teichrosenblätter gesehen zu haben. Bevor Sie die Oberfläche erreicht hatten, schwammen sie plötzlich lose im Teich. Und unsere Seerose schwamm plötzlich wurzel-oben im Teich.

Zwei Tatverdächtige:

1. So etwas wie eine Bisamratte (vor unserem Garten verläuft ein Bach, an dem solche Tiere hin und wieder zu sehen sind).

Indiz: diverse gebuddelte Gänge an unserem künstlichen Bachlauf:

 
 
 

2. Eine durchsichtige Raupe / Larve, die an zwei der drei aufgefundenen Teichrosenblätter hafteten:

 

Die können jedoch schlecht für die Entwurzelung der Seerose verantwortlich sein.

Hat jemand eine Idee und vor allem eine Lösung?


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Servus

Herzlich Willkommen

Bisamratte ... nö denke ich nicht, sind viel zu groß .... 

Könnte eher eine Schermaus sein die deine Teichrosenblätter abnagt.

Die _durchsichtige Raupe / Larve_ ist ein Schneckengelege ... völlig harmlos.

Würde mich freuen wenn du uns deinen Teich mal vorstellen würdest ... natürlich mit Bildern

Schmöckere Dich erstmal durchs Forum ... viel Spaß


----------



## TilRoquette (14. Apr. 2011)

Was tun gegen die Schermaus?
Dasklingt ja enorm aufwändig:


----------



## TilRoquette (16. Apr. 2011)

Nochmal: was tun gegen Schermäuse, die uns die Teichrose zerstören?

Ich habe entweder  Ultraschallgeber gefunden, die durch Bewegungssensoren einschalten. Nachteil: das wird unserem Hund gar nicht gefallen. Und auch nicht Nachbars Katze und sonstigem Getier, das hier durchaus willkommen ist ... wenn es sich zu benehmen weiß.

Oder  Lebendfallen, die man etwas umständlich in die Gänge der Mausefamilien eingraben muss.


----------



## danyvet (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass die Löcher im Bachlauf und die Fraßspuren an den Seerosen zweierlei paar Schuhe sind. Es könnte nämlich durchaus die Larve des Seerosenblattkäfers sein. Die meisten Bilder, die man im Internet findet, zeigen so kleine Fraßspuren an den Blättern der Seerose, die wie Gänge aussehen. Ich hatte diese Viecher voriges Jahr auch und hatte richtig goße Löcher (durchaus münzgroß und kaum so Gänge, die aussehen wie vom Holzwurm). Und ich hab die Viecher gesehen! Sie schneiden sich ein paar Stücke von der Seerose raus und bauen sich daraus eine Art Köcher, in der sie eine Luftblase machen und so quasi unter Wasser atmen können (sind Luftatmer). Man kann sie dann gar nicht richtig untertauchen, steigen durch die Luftblase immer wieder auf. Wenn man sie aber lange genug unter Wasser hält, ersaufen sie irgendwann.


----------



## TilRoquette (25. Apr. 2011)

Mist! Es ist offenbar doch eine Larve eines Insekts: heute fand ich wieder ein kleines, zerfressenes Teichrosenblatt, an dem einer der Täter hing:
 
 
 
Was ist das?
Und was tue ich dagegen?

Danke!

Til


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Hallo Till,

das sind die Larven von __ Waffenfliegen. Die haben mir im Kleinteich mal die gesamten Unterwasserpflanzen weggeputzt. Die kannst Du nur absammeln.


----------



## TilRoquette (25. Apr. 2011)

Wie sammelt man die unter Wasser weg?


----------



## danyvet (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Hallo Til,

ich seh das nicht wirklich gut (liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich mit dem lappy in der sonne sitz  )
aber es schaut so aus, als hätte sich meine Vermutung bewahrheitet.
Also, ich hatte diese Viecher voriges Jahr auch. Ich hab gar nix getan, außer immer wieder, wenn ich am Steg lag, die Seerosen nach den Viechern abgesucht und die dann vernichtet (ganz brutal zerquetscht). Zu Beginn war ich auch sehr in Sorge um meine Seerosen, denn es kamen auf einmal ganz kleine Blätter mit einem Teil des Stengels an die Oberfläche, noch bevor ich überhaupt ein normales Blatt an der Oberfläche hatte. Zuerst dachte ich an Stengelfäule. Doch dann erreichten die ersten nicht-abgebissenen Blätter die Oberfläche, die waren aber sehr zerfressen. Im Lauf des Spätfrühjahrs wurden die angefressenen Blätter dann immer weniger und das war auch der Zeitpunkt, wo ich die ersten Viecher gefunden hatte. Insgesamt hab ich so um die 5-10 Larven gefunden. Heuer sind zwar auch ein paar von den frischen Blättern ganz wenige angenagt, aber lange nicht so schlimm wie im Vorjahr. Mittlerweile lässt es mich kalt. Wenn ich so Viecherln heuer wieder finde, werde ich sie zwar auch vernichten, aber ich mach mir keinen Stress mehr. Vielleicht hatte ich auch Glück und der Befall war nicht so schlimm wie er ev. sein könnte...

Sorry, Christine, aber da muss ich dir widersprechen. Die Larven der Waffenfliege sehen ganz anders aus und im übrigen fressen die bei mir gar keine Pflanzen an...


----------



## sanne76 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Hallo,

ich mit Bildern von Seerosenkäferlarven dienen....ekelige Viecher


LG Sanne


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Hi Dany,

Du weisst schon, dass es verschiedene Waffenfliegenlarven gibt. 

Wir hatten doch letztes Jahr dieses Rätselraten hier - die mit den langen Beinen sind die __ Waffenfliegen, die mit den kurzen Raupenbeinchen die __ Seerosenzünsler (oder sogar Wasserlinsenzünsler).

Vielleicht hilft das Till ja beim indentifizieren.

Meine Waffenfliegenlarven (und die fressen erwiesenermaßen frisches Grünzeug):




_Edit: Ich hab mich verdaddelt - Dany hat völlig recht, ich meine nicht Waffenfliegenlarven sondern KÖCHERFLIEGENLARVEN. Sorry!_


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Servus

Um ganz Verwirrung zu stiften 

möchte ich auch noch die Köcherfliegenlarve einbringen 

Waffenfliegenlarve
Seerosenzünsler

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin ... ich weiß nicht wer deine Seerosenblätter abzwickt/beißt.


----------



## danyvet (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Christine: __ Seerosenzünsler sind aber schon diese mottenartigen Kleinstfalter, diese Stummelbeinchenviecherl waren doch die Larven von den Seerosenblattkäfern. Oder bin ich jetzt schon total durcheinander?
So wie Helmut schon schreibt: die mit den langen Haxerln (auf deinem Foto) sind die Köcherfliegenlarven  
Meine Köcherfliegenlarven (ich hab die, die ausschauen, als wohnten sie in einem Schachtelhalm) wühlen nur im Schlamm herum. Hab sie sogar im Verdacht, dass sie abgestorbenenen Algenglibber fressen 

edit: gerade noch mal in dem Thread nachgelesen, den Christine erwähnt hat. Duhuuuu? liest du mal bitte [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/10/]das [/URL]hier, was Steinteich über die Ernährung der Köcherfliegenlarven schreibt in eben diesem Thread?


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Ich Doof, ich, steh grad im Garten und gieß die Blumen, da fällt mir ein "hab ich Waffenfliegenlarven geschrieben" 



Ist natürlich völliger Blödsinn. KÖCHERFLIEGENLARVEN meine ich - und die sind auch auf meinem Foto oben zu sehen.

Schiebs bitte auf den Nougateierschock, den ich grad verkraften muss


----------



## danyvet (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

OK, ich bin verwirrt  Ich meinte die ganze Zeit doch den __ Zünsler und dachte, diese Stummelbeinchenlarve sei vom __ Seerosenblattkäfer. Sorry!
Also, zusammenfassend: Ich tippe auf Larve vom __ Seerosenzünsler. Alles andere, was ich oben schrieb, also meine "Erfahrung" vom Vorjahr, stimmt aber trotzdem, auch wenns nicht die Käferlarve sondern die Zünslerlarve war 

Kennst dich noch aus, Til?


----------



## danyvet (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

 Christine! 
Nougateierschock!!! 

Ich weiß schon, warum die so zum Verwechseln sind: Köcher sind doch die Dinger, die die Indianer am Rücken tragen, wo sie ihre Pfeile drin haben. Und Pfeile benutzen sie als Waffen 
Also: Waffen-Köcher-Fliegenlarve


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Oder wir nennen es einfach "fieser Wurm, wo unsere Blumen frisst"


----------



## TilRoquette (2. Mai 2011)

Hier ein neues Beweisfoto:
 
Solche durchfressene Strunke und junge Blätter schwimmen immer wieder an die Oberfläche.

Diese Schnecke
 
deren Population sich seit diesem Jahr im Teich befindet, kann doch nicht der Täter sein.

Wie sammelt man von einer 140 cm tief liegenden, derzeit nicht sichtbaren Pflanze solche Schädlinge ab?

Til


----------



## Dieter_B (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

KÖCHERFLIEGENLARVEN : bei mir wird z.zt. der ganze Bestand meiner __ Wasserschraube vernichtet, Blätter treiben ohne Wurzelansatz an der Oberfläche.
Haben mal einen alten Topf indem die Wasserschraube damals versenkt wurde vom Grund gefischt und dort waren 3 KÖCHERFLIEGENLARVEN im Topf.
Entweder fressen die auch die Wurzeln der Wasserschraube, oder ? ? ich weiß es nicht.
Habe seit Jahren die KÖCHERFLIEGENLARVEN im Teich aber nicht solche Probleme damit.
Also wer vernichtet meine Wasserschraube?
Mal sehn was mit meiner Seerose passiert, kommen die ersten Blätter.


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Köcherfliegenlarven können durchaus der Täter sein, ich hab selber schon erlebt, dass die selbst das __ Hornkraut weggefuttert haben. 

Die fressen sogar Giersch - nur leider muss man den ins Wasser werfen, es nützt nichts, die Larven im Beet auszusetzen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Hi,

Köcherfliegen gibt es sehr viele. Die meißten ernähren sich ganz harmlos von Detrius, es gibt jedoch auch welche die richtige __ Pflanzenfresser sind und sogar Räuber, die in Fließgewässern regelrechte Netze spannen, sind unter ihnen

__ Waffenfliegen lassen sich anhand ihres karakteristischen langen Atemrohres leicht von anderen Larven unterscheiden

MfG Frank


----------



## TilRoquette (3. Mai 2011)

__ Seerosenzünsler, Köchernfliegen, __ Seerosenblattkäfer ... und deren Larven futtern unter Wasser Pflanzen?

Wie zum Teufel wird man die Los? 140cm unter Wasser?

Nochmal zu den Fotos:

Auf dem hier ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... sieht man, wie eine mit einem Panzer (aus einer festen mit kleinen Steinchen durchsetzten Masse) umhüllte Larve fest am Blattstengel der Teichrose andockt.

Nachdem ich sie abgelöst und den Panzer aufgebrochen hatte, kommt die nackte Larve zum Vorschein ... ohne sichtbare Beinchen oder Flügel (werden evt erst nach dem Entpuppen sichtbar?):


----------



## TilRoquette (14. Mai 2011)

Noch mehr Fotos von Larven, von denen sich so einige im Teich befinden:
    
Ich vermute fast, das sind Libellenlarven? Oder sind das die Mörder unserer Seerose?


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Nein, das sind Köcherfliegenlarven inkl. Köcher.


----------



## Limnos (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Hi

Das Tier auf den drei Bildern oben halte ich für eine __ Köcherfliege. Die kommt nicht für die Schädwen an der Seerose in Frage. Aber ein weiter Schädlingder in Frage käme, ist der __ Seerosenzünsler.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seerosenzünsler.
Ich habe auch manchmal abgetrennte Seerosenblätter. Ich halte meine __ Schildkröten für die Täter. Junge Blätter scheinen die nämlich zu möhen. Zumindest passen rausgebissene Stücke zu deren Maulform.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## TilRoquette (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Zur Info: inzwischen hat die Seerose ein Duzent blätter, die Teichrose sechs.


----------



## Limnos (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Tier frisst unsere Seerosen?*

Hallo Till

Meines Erachtens sind auf dem Foto harmlose Köcherfliegenlaven zusehen, Waffenfliegenlarven sind auch nur Aufwuchs- also i.A. __ Algenfresser. Wenn Teile aus den Blättern geschnitten werden, wo Dany von spricht, ist das wahrscheinlich das Werk eines Zünslers, wahrscheinlich des Seerosenzünslers, einer Schmetterlingsart: Ich stelle mal ein paar Bilder des Wasserlinsenzünslers ein, der ähnlich ist.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

